# Riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai gobbi?



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.


Dovremmo proprio crollare e loro chiedere gli straordinari a terna e var.
La juve ha molti limiti ma ora sono alla terza vittoria di fila...

11 punti di distacco sono tanti.
A logica mi verrebbe da dire che questa juve al massimo se la può giocare per il quarto posto ma è anche vero che le vie del sistema sono infinite...

Inter , napoli e milan oggi hanno un altro passo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.



Spero solo che la sconfitta di ieri non abbia lo stesso effetto della partita della passata stagione contro lo Spezia.
Se non iniziamo a macinare nuovamente punti,perderemo tutto il vantaggio accumulato fino a questo momento,anche perchè come ampiamente prevedibile, l'Atalanta ha iniziato a giocare bene e la juve ha iniziato il filotto di vittorie "a corto muso".

Ieri si doveva vincere proprio per questo,per lo scontro diretto tra Napoli e Inter e soprattutto,per Juventus-Atalanta della prossima giornata. Invece ci siamo cacati in mano e poi ci siamo presi a schiaffi da soli.


----------



## kipstar (21 Novembre 2021)

allora. ti dico al momento la mia risposta è : no!
ho guardato (incredibilmente) molte partite dei gobbi in questi due mesi......e devo dire che giocano proprio proprio male...subiscono per scelta in tutte le partite perché fanno del contropiede la loro arma perchè non ne hanno altre.

non sono squadra e ti dico la verità hanno più possibilità di vincere con le squadre più importanti che cercano di fare gioco piuttosto che con le piccole che si chiudono.

secondo me dipende tutto da noi. siamo più forti di loro proprio come gioco, squadra e mentalità.


----------



## Pit96 (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.


Possibilissimo, sempre detto. Per me un calo nel girone di ritorno (come l'anno scorso) è probabilissimo. Vedremo, abbiamo un buon vantaggio, ma io non mi fido mai di niente e di nessuno


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2021)

A quel punto meglio ritirarsi dal campionato


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.


Siamo a 32 punti e mancano 18 punti prima del giro di boa, con 15/16 punti (fattibilissimi se i nostri ci credono davvero) potremmo chiudere il girone di andata a 47/48 punti.
Ipotizzando un girone di ritorno sulla scia dello scorso campionato (35 punti) si chiuderebbe sugli 82 che garantiscono la Champions al 100%; detto questo la Juve è a 37/38 scudetti non li riprendiamo manco avessimo a disposizione 3 vite, la vittoria dell'Inter mi disturberebbe assai.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> allora. ti dico al momento la mia risposta è : no!
> ho guardato (incredibilmente) molte partite dei gobbi in questi due mesi......e devo dire che giocano proprio proprio male...subiscono per scelta in tutte le partite perché fanno del contropiede la loro arma perchè non ne hanno altre.
> 
> non sono squadra e ti dico la verità hanno più possibilità di vincere con le squadre più importanti che cercano di fare gioco piuttosto che con le piccole che si chiudono.
> ...


Non lo so se siamo più forti di loro analizzando a fondo le rose,abbiamo un approccio diverso alle partite,questo sì.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Siamo a 32 punti e mancano 18 punti prima del giro di boa, con 15/16 punti (fattibilissimi se i nostri ci credono davvero) potremmo chiudere il girone di andata a 47/48 punti.
> Ipotizzando un girone di ritorno sulla scia dello scorso campionato (35 punti) si chiuderebbe sugli 82 che garantiscono la Champions al 100%; detto questo la Juve è a 37/38 scudetti non li riprendiamo manco avessimo disposizione 3 vite, la vittoria dell'Inter mi disturberebbe assai.


Mica punto a raggiungerli come scudetti,anche perché come spesso ho detto qua dentro,a me dei campionati frega il giusto essendo cresciuto a botte di champions già da bambino,è proprio che non vorrei accadesse una roba del genere,che come ha detto Admin sarebbe da ritirarsi dal campionato dopo essere stati a +16.


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Mica punto a raggiungerli come scudetti,anche perché come spesso ho detto qua dentro,a me dei campionati frega il giusto essendo cresciuto a botte di champions già da bambino,è proprio che non vorrei accadesse una roba del genere,che come ha detto Admin sarebbe da ritirarsi dal campionato dopo essere stati a +16.


Ci hanno ripreso l'anno scorso quando eravamo a +10, non vedo perché non possa succedere anche quest'anno, da -16 sono a -11 sono bastate due partite che tutto va a farsi benedire.
Purtroppo non siamo forti come vogliamo o vogliono farci credere, stiamo overperformando anche se la base su cui lavorare è ottima.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.



Può succedere. Voglio dire, è una possibilità. Non dico che succederà matematicamente.

E questo perché nel calcio di sistema, con un club come il nostro che in più è masochista, tutto può succedere. Basta riguardare la stagione scorsa, eh.

Poi credete che la "cupola" si farebbe tanti problemi a "sistemare" le cose partita per partita con episodi scandalosi? Io credo proprio di no.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ci hanno ripreso l'anno scorso quando eravamo a +10, non vedo perché non possa succedere anche quest'anno, da -16 sono a -11 sono bastate due partite che tutto va a farsi benedire.
> Purtroppo non siamo forti come vogliamo o vogliono farci credere, stiamo overperformando anche se la base su cui lavorare è ottima.


Come vogliamo credere,perché gli addetti ai lavori e gli osservatori esterni non ci reputano credibili,e inizio a non prendermela più quando vedo che ci snobbano,credo abbiano ragione.


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Come vogliamo credere,perché gli addetti ai lavori e gli osservatori esterni non ci reputano credibili,e inizio a non prendermela più quando vedo che ci snobbano,credo abbiano ragione.


Può essere, con una rosa come quella dell'Inter dello scorso anno sarei super tranquillo, mi sentirei lo scudetto cucito sul petto. L'anno scorso abbiamo retto 4-5 mesi lassù ma tutti avevamo la sensazione che la squadra prima o poi sarebbe crollata e così è stato; quest'anno la rosa è più o meno uguale all'anno scorso con la sola differenza che infortuni e casi COVID continuano a perseguitarci, la sensazione (personale) è che torneremo a lasciare punti per strada a meno che davvero non facciano un filotto di 7-8 vittorie.
Ovviamente dipende dai giocatori e dall'allenatore, noi da qui non possiamo fare nulla se non incrociare le dita, tifare e sperare che per una volta la dea bendata sia dalla nostra


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2021)

assolutamente no
lasciamoli fantasticare sulla gembion


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Novembre 2021)

Vedremo.
A breve avremo anche solo un impegno a settimana, potrebbe essere un vantaggio a nostro favore ai danni dei gobbi e degli altri.
Ora poi iniziano dei turni a noi favorevoli, con partite ampiamente alla nostra portata.
Se iniziamo a perdere punti contro Sassuolo e Genoa allora c'è da preoccuparsi.
Non farei dei drammi particolari dopo la prima sconfitta su 13 giornate, specie in una partita come quella di ieri in cui non abbiamo assolutamente meritato di perdere, per dire la prima sconfitta dell'anno scorso contro l'Atalanta in casa fu sconcertante e nettamente peggiore di quella di ieri.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.



tutto è possibile, la rosa della Juve è sicuramente la prima in Italia presi singolarmente. Ma alla domanda rispondo no, non ci supereranno. Il motivo è Allegri e il suo anticalcio, che funziona quando hai la rosa di gran lunga più forte d'Italia ma non più oggi. Ieri abbiamo creato più occasioni da gol che la Juventus nelle ultime tre. Abbiamo perso, ci sta, non si può sempre vincer


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.


Se iniziano a fare un bel filotto di vittorie ci mettono poco a scalare posizioni.
Secondo me anche inter e Napoli li devono temere, sempre, non muoiono mai.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.


Boh, per me quando tornano Calabria / Tomori / Maignan torniamo a fare punti

Ieri sera la Fiorentina non ha rubato nulla, ma senza quella cagata di TarTArusanu non avremmo perso probabilmente


----------



## Zenos (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.


Molto semplice, basti guardare il trattamento che ricevono da anni. Calciopoli è stata una piccola parentesi dovuto ad un allineamento di pianeti, grazie al quale è venuto fuori il marcio che questi mafiosi portano da sempre nel calcio. Dopo qualche anno di purgatorio son tornati con il loro schifo ed allora Ibra viene espulso per mezza parola di troppo, ammonito per esultare in maniera provocatoria loro possono accerchiare un arbitro senza subire sanzioni. Il loro pubblico può gridare merd ad ogni rilancio del portiere e va tutto bene. Chiesa,Dybala e Cuadrado Simulano in una maniera vergognosa ma son trattati con i guanti. Ora non ho visto i rigori di ieri ma sento che nelle ultime partite sta tornando una puzza di letame che non sentivo da qualche tempo. Poi è mai successo in un secolo di calcio che perdono una partita per 2 rigori assegnati contro?MAI e mai succederà.
Concludo,come minimo andranno in CL,ma faranno di tutto per provare a riprendersi lo scudo.
Per loro vincere è l'unica cosa che conta,in ogni modo,con ogni mezzo.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Novembre 2021)

Se usciamo da tutto e il Napoli va avanti..
possiamo arrivare in fondo.
Così no.
E poi va risolto subito il caso Kessie: scandalosa la fascia ieri per uno che oggi trotterella per il campo.


----------



## kipstar (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non lo so se siamo più forti di loro analizzando a fondo le rose,abbiamo un approccio diverso alle partite,questo sì.


quando dico squadra intendo proprio amalgama. non di rosa. per me i gobbi hanno la rosa migliore della nostra ma sono male assortiti.


----------



## davidelynch (21 Novembre 2021)

Di partite come quella di ieri ne capita una a stagione, andare avanti senza temere nessuno anche perché io non vedo qualcuno nettamente più forte di noi e le partite fatte sono lì a dimostrarlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.



Lo pensavo già quando eravamo a -16, figuriamoci se non lo penso oggi.

Ma non per demeriti nostri, lo penso soprattutto per meriti altrui. Di VAR e arbitri.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.


Ok discutere su una sconfitta per carità, è legittimo. Ma prima di esprimere certi concetti bisognerebbe aspettare un periodo di crisi eh, altrimenti sembra che stiamo qui ad aspettare la prima sconfitta per uscire fuori, essendo stati abituati malissimo negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> A quel punto meglio ritirarsi dal campionato


.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Novembre 2021)

La nostra corsa è con l'Atalanta al massimo. Gobbi, inter e Napoli vanno in Champions facile. Allegri in serie A quando trova la quadra diventa ingiocabile. A febbraio saranno primi e andranno avanti in carrozza come nel 15/16.


----------



## UDG (21 Novembre 2021)

Mi spiace dirlo ma finiremo sotto di loro purtroppo


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## Simo98 (21 Novembre 2021)

L'anno scorso ci hanno rimontato tutte le squadre che lottavano per il quarto posto, dopo esser stati a +10
Quest'anno il divario è più netto e noi siamo più forti, ma non è impossibile come cosa


----------



## Mika (21 Novembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso ci hanno rimontato tutte le squadre che lottavano per il quarto posto, dopo esser stati a +10
> Quest'anno il divario è più netto e noi siamo più forti, ma non è impossibile come cosa


Se si continuano a rompere giocatori fondamentali tutto può essere.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.


…….
Abbiamo perso 1 partita


----------



## Rudi84 (21 Novembre 2021)

Non capisco tutto questo pessimismo. Se non era per cappelle individuali la vincevamo tranquillamente ieri sera. E pensate che potremmo essere ancora primi in classifica stasera


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> …….
> Abbiamo perso 1 partita


Si,ma in 2 partite siamo passati da + 16 a + 11 prendendo gol da cani e porci,anche da squadre in 9 uomini.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutto questo pessimismo. Se non era per cappelle individuali la vincevamo tranquillamente ieri sera. E pensate che potremmo essere ancora primi in classifica stasera


Ma infatti l'ho detto in premessa,che sono pessimista(o realista),spero davvero di non richiamare questo topic nel prosieguo della stagione.


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Novembre 2021)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutto questo pessimismo. Se non era per cappelle individuali la vincevamo tranquillamente ieri sera. E pensate che potremmo essere ancora primi in classifica stasera


abbiamo giocato un'ottima partita, i gol li abbiamo fatti praticamente tutti noi (anche i loro). D'altronde le critiche fioccavano anche quando eravamo a 32 punti su 36.


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (21 Novembre 2021)

Qua vedo che si vive la vita con tanto entusiasmo e positività, ma anche con molto molto realismo.


----------



## Davidoff (21 Novembre 2021)

Se continuiamo a giocare senza 4-5 titolari a partita facciamo fatica pure ad arrivare quarti, anche perché un girone di ritorno in calo è tutt’altro che impossibile. Le squadre che vincono hanno anche sorte ed episodi a favore, questo Milan è tutto il contrario purtroppo. I ladri con Allegri sono l’anticalcio, ma intanto fanno punti su punti e, considerata la loro mafia, sono gli unici di cui avrei paura anche se fossero a -30.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Se continuiamo a giocare senza 4-5 titolari a partita facciamo fatica pure ad arrivare quarti, anche perché un girone di ritorno in calo è tutt’altro che impossibile. Le squadre che vincono hanno anche sorte ed episodi a favore, questo Milan è tutto il contrario purtroppo. I ladri con Allegri sono l’anticalcio, ma intanto fanno punti su punti e, considerata la loro mafia, sono gli unici di cui avrei paura anche se fossero a -30.


Una volta che la champions sarà andata in letargo non mi sorprenderebbe affatto se i gobbi tra dicembre e febbraio vincessero tutte le 10-11 partite che ci sono.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2021)

Conta solo una classifica. 
Quella di maggio. 
A oggi ci può scavalcare anche il Cagliari matematicamente oppure possiamo vincere con 30 punti sulla seconda. 
Siamo troppo isterici sulla base del momento. 
Bisogna scendere in campo giocare e fare punti. 
Lo scudetto non si vince a novembre. 
Io penso che lotteremo fino a maggio. 
Se arriveremo secondi dietro all'Inter o dietro alla Juve non fa differenza, in entrambi i casi vorrà dire che non abbiamo fatto i punti necessari per vincere, a prescindere dai punti che abbiamo oggi noi e loro


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Conta solo una classifica.
> Quella di maggio.
> A oggi ci può scavalcare anche il Cagliari matematicamente oppure possiamo vincere con 30 punti sulla seconda.
> Siamo troppo isterici sulla base del momento.
> ...


Non sono isterico sulla base del momento,vedo una squadra che prende imbarcate da chiunque da 1 mese,e non è affatto rassicurante,considerando che abbiamo il precedente dello scorso anno con crollo da gennaio in poi.


----------



## neversayconte (21 Novembre 2021)

certo , perché no? Abbiamo di gran lunga la società più masochista d'Italia e una delle prime tre in Europa. Roba da mettersi una patch sul petto. Ma tutto parte dai Singer


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non sono isterico sulla base del momento,vedo una squadra che prende imbarcate da chiunque da 1 mese,e non è affatto rassicurante,considerando che abbiamo il precedente dello scorso anno con crollo da gennaio in poi.


Non ho capito rassicurante per cosa. Non c'è niente che ti possa far vincere il campionato a novembre. E il calo è sempre dietro l'angolo specie se hai una squadra giovane e che ha un gioco dispendioso. Quindi perché farsi sti film? Bisogna guardare una partita alla volta. Si fanno i paragoni con l'anno scorso dimenticando che fino all'anno prima la nostra stagione a questo punto era già finita


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non sono isterico sulla base del momento,vedo una squadra che prende imbarcate da chiunque da 1 mese,e non è affatto rassicurante,considerando che abbiamo il precedente dello scorso anno con crollo da gennaio in poi.


questa sconfitta non rappresenta un retrocedere dal punto di vista del gioco e non vedo tracce di stanchezza, cosa che vedevo in partite vinte come spezia o venezia. Poi vorrei capire il tuo concetto di imbarcata, se comprende anche partite vinte o stiamo parlando dello 0-1 con il porto


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> certo , perché no? Abbiamo di gran lunga la società più masochista d'Italia e una delle prime tre in Europa. Roba da mettersi una patch sul petto. Ma tutto parte dai Singer


Non sono masochisti,semplicemente non hanno alcun interesse a vincere.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> questa sconfitta non rappresenta un retrocedere dal punto di vista del gioco e non vedo tracce di stanchezza, cosa che vedevo in partite vinte come spezia o venezia. Poi vorrei capire il tuo concetto di imbarcata, se comprende anche partite vinte o stiamo parlando dello 0-1 con il porto


Imbarcate intendo i gol concessi a grappoli a Bologna(in 9),Verona e Fiorentina,la squadra che vince lo scudetto non subisce così tanto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Novembre 2021)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> certo , perché no? Abbiamo di gran lunga la società più masochista d'Italia e una delle prime tre in Europa. Roba da mettersi una patch sul petto. Ma tutto parte dai Singer


prima dei singer eravamo mediamente al 7° 8° posto, oggi siamo primi a parimerito. Se troviamo la proprietà della prima o seconda squadra masochista penso che vinceremmo in carrozza


----------



## Zenos (21 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Se usciamo da tutto e il Napoli va avanti..
> possiamo arrivare in fondo.
> Così no.
> E poi va risolto subito il caso Kessie: scandalosa la fascia ieri per uno che oggi trotterella per il campo.


Il PSG mette in tribuna zizzo dopo una dichiarazione,noi diamo loro fascia e li salutiamo con encomi solenne quando ci abbandonano a 0.
Lo chiamano stile per me invece è mancanza di spina dorsale.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito rassicurante per cosa. Non c'è niente che ti possa far vincere il campionato a novembre. E il calo è sempre dietro l'angolo specie se hai una squadra giovane e che ha un gioco dispendioso. Quindi perché farsi sti film? Bisogna guardare una partita alla volta. Si fanno i paragoni con l'anno scorso dimenticando che fino all'anno prima la nostra stagione a questo punto era già finita


Non intendo rassicurante per la vittoria finale,ma per la qualificazione in champions,ciò che oggi sembra in cassaforte potrebbe non esserlo tra 2 mesi,non penso di vederle solo io le difficoltà da 1 mese a sta parte,pur con tutte le attenuanti.


----------



## Zenos (21 Novembre 2021)

Comunque se vince la Rometta i gobbi di merd tornano 8. Ed io godo.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non intendo rassicurante per la vittoria finale,ma per la qualificazione in champions,ciò che oggi sembra in cassaforte potrebbe non esserlo tra 2 mesi,non penso di vederle solo io le difficoltà da 1 mese a sta parte,pur con tutte le attenuanti.


Sarà in cassaforte solo quando lo dirà la matematica. Semplicemente. Fino ad allora bisogna lottare e vincere le partire non importa se la quinta in classifica sta a - 11 o a - 2. Sicuramente a oggi meglio non essere noi a - 11


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Imbarcate intendo i gol concessi a grappoli a Bologna(in 9),Verona e Fiorentina,la squadra che vince lo scudetto non subisce così tanto.


su questo d'accordo, prendiamo troppi gol. Però calchi troppo la mano, dai. le quattro precedenti 3 gol in 4 partite (contro Torino, Roma, Porto, Inter). Ieri abbiamo lottato come leoni e rischiato di riaprire una partita che chiunque altro avrebbe dato per persa (0-3 al 60') . Questo mi rassicura, vediamo i lati positivi ogni tanto.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Novembre 2021)

intanto ci siamo fatti rimontare dai cugini culoni, pensiamo a questo


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Novembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il PSG mette in tribuna zizzo dopo una dichiarazione,noi diamo loro fascia e li salutiamo con encomi solenne quando ci abbandonano a 0.
> Lo chiamano stile per me invece è mancanza di spina dorsale.


però loro hanno 10 portieri in rosa, noi se mettevamo in tribuna zizzo la scelta era fra andonio e tatarusanu. Scopri le differenze.


----------



## Jino (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.



Ora sono diventati una squadra di Allegri. Addio bel gioco, si vince e basta. Si difendono bene e gli uomini per sbloccarla ce li hanno. Ovvio risaliranno la classifica, ma per superarci dobbiamo letteralmente suicidarci. Le prime tre forze del campionato, per me, sono già decise...poi l'ordine si vedrà.


----------



## Zenos (21 Novembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> però loro hanno 10 portieri in rosa, noi se mettevamo in tribuna zizzo la scelta era fra andonio e tatarusanu. Scopri le differenze.


Infatti andava panchinato 2 anni fa quando molti qui avevano capito come sarebbe andata a finire.


----------



## Manue (22 Novembre 2021)

No, loro sono scarsi.


----------



## davoreb (22 Novembre 2021)

wow.... prima sconfitta in campionato e stiamo già preparando le bare per il Milan.

una partita cosi doveva succedere prima o poi. La juve non ci scavalcherà in quanto per me farà fatica ad arrivare tra le prime 4.

l'inter mi sembra ad oggi l'avversaria più pericolosa, gioca pure un discreto calcio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Novembre 2021)

penso che qui si conosca il mio odio per i ladri, ma stiamo ormai diventando talmente spocchiosi come tifoseria che se succedesse l'1% dentro di me avrebbe anche un po' di gusto.

cioè lo scorso anno è accaduto e sembra che tutti se lo siano già dimenticato....... mah........


----------



## unbreakable (22 Novembre 2021)

ieri ho riascoltato una intervista a rivera che dice tutto sulle varie mafie (certo lo dice in modo sempre molto indiretto da persona intelligente e senza peli sulla ligua quale è) successe nel corso della sua carriera..
intuile che l'intreccio ed il patto juve arbitri dura da tantissimo tempo..purtroppo gli arbitri decidono tutto o quasi nel nostro campionato, ti indirizzano le partite e ti fanno gudagnare punti anche quando non li meriti..
infatti quest'anno sono molto più aiutati rispetto all'anno scorso gli juventini già nel girone di andata , invece l'anno scorso hanno incominciato ad aiutarlii solo nel girone di ritorno quando c'era la possiblità che rimanessero fuori dalle 4..insomma loro sono sempre aiutati poi per chi volesse vedere di che parla rivera basta fare ricerche sul web per capire la storia
ma rivera parla anche dell'inter di come la stampa..o meglio il presidente della gazzetta dello sport filo interista abbia rapporti con la federazione italiana guioco calcio per far sì che si crei una specie di dualismo tra mazzola e rivera, che prima giocavano sempre assieme arrivati al mondiale puntualmente non possono più giocare assieme..sino alla fmosa finale mondiale quando rivera gioca solo 6 minuti..e pelè rimane allibito ben conscio della classe di rivera
occhio a guardare solo le mafiate della rubentus perchè a me pare che anche dalle parti dell'inter cinese ci stiano dando dentro con gli aiuti..questo per dire che il sistema esiste eccome ci sono arbitri condizionabili ed il potere politico di uno come marotta o come agnelli pesa tantissimo in campionato
noi anno scorso abbiamo ricominciato ad essere una squdra seria visto che quanto meno ci hanno dato una 20 di rigori bisogna pure ammetterlo , credo che la presenza (più che le sue parole) di una apersona come maldini conti abbastanza..insomma è una persona che ha dato lustro al calcio italiano e che è giusto che il milan tornasse in un certo giro..infatti io penso non avremmo problemi a qualificarci per la champions league..per il campionato beh lì è un altro discorso..è tutto molto aperto..vedremo


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.


Ti pongo io un'altra domanda : assodato che questa juve ha grossi limiti e grandi problemi, quanto in alto riusciranno a portarla su?

Inter , napoli e milan quest'anno obiettivamente sembrano superiori e l'atalanta quando ingrana tiene un passo da scudetto, lo scorso anno sul finale di campionato la juve fece il miracolo e agguantò un vitale quarto posto(sappiamo tutti come) ....
e quest'anno?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.


-scherzavo-


----------



## 4-3-3 (22 Novembre 2021)

Quest'anno dovranno lottare per il quarto posto, già la prossima per loro sarà un dentro o fuori. Penso che si debbano analizzare le partite e andare oltre il risultato, che può essere casuale o meno...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Novembre 2021)

Mi viene da ridere quando leggo milanisti scrivere "presto avremo 1 solo impegno stagionale,il campionato,faremo come l'inter della scorsa stagione".

Siete seri ?
L'inter in panchina aveva Conte.
Come è uscito dalla Champions,ha caricato i suoi giocatori a pallettoni e li ha portati alla vittoria.
Non sono così sicuro che il nostro Pinolo possa motivarli in questo modo,soprattutto se continua ad usare la carota e dire che va sempre tutto bene.

Per non parlare della solita differenza dello staff : da una parte da 1 anno che si infortunano anche i lavapiatti di milanello,dall'altra parte si infortuna 1 giocatore ogni 60 giorni (quando va male..altrimenti non si infortuna nessuno)
Avere la settimana libera non cambierebbe le cose.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Novembre 2021)

I conti sono presto fatti. La Juventus ha 21 punti dopo 13 partite. Se da ora in poi tenessero la media dell'Inter campione d'Italia dell'anno scorso che ha chiuso a 91 punti (ovvero 2,4 punti a partita) chiuderebbero a *81 punti. *81 punti è veramente il massimo del massimo che possiamo logicamente aspettarci dalla Juventus. Per me le probabilità che noi arriviamo a quei punti sono alte per noi, e basse per loro quindi dico NO, non ci passeranno.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Novembre 2021)

Io non vorrei essere scavalcato da nessuno...


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti pongo io un'altra domanda : assodato che questa juve ha grossi limiti e grandi problemi, quanto in alto riusciranno a portarla su?
> 
> Inter , napoli e milan quest'anno obiettivamente sembrano superiori e l'atalanta quando ingrana tiene un passo da scudetto, lo scorso anno sul finale di campionato la juve fece il miracolo e agguantò un vitale quarto posto(sappiamo tutti come) ....
> e quest'anno?


La porteranno su con ogni mezzo,tieni conto che al ritorno le società serve si scanseranno in massa salvo invece fare le partite della vita contro le altre,in più aggiungi i punti fatti per gli arbitri.Ora,metti che Milan,Napoli e Inter non hanno partite accomodate da società satelliti e noi manco dagli arbitri e hai la risposta.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non aspettavi altro è amico  , son 2 anni che covavi la rabbia.


Non ho capito cosa vorresti insinuare.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> I conti sono presto fatti. La Juventus ha 21 punti dopo 13 partite. Se da ora in poi tenessero la media dell'Inter campione d'Italia dell'anno scorso che ha chiuso a 91 punti (ovvero 2,4 punti a partita) chiuderebbero a *81 punti. *81 punti è veramente il massimo del massimo che possiamo logicamente aspettarci dalla Juventus. Per me le probabilità che noi arriviamo a quei punti sono alte per noi, e basse per loro quindi dico NO, non ci passeranno.


Fai conti sbagliati, i ladri sono l'unica squadra in Italia (forse anche in Europa) che sarebbe capace di fare 25 vittorie di fila. Che sia con deviazione, botta di culo, mafia loro vincono.

Il nostro ruolino di marcia sarà tutto da verificare, continuando con gli infortuni saremo costretti a spremere sempre gli stessi e la vedo nera per una squadra con un gioco dispendioso come il nostro.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Novembre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Fai conti sbagliati, i ladri sono l'unica squadra in Italia (forse anche in Europa) che sarebbe capace di fare 25 vittorie di fila. Che sia con deviazione, botta di culo, mafia loro vincono.
> 
> Il nostro ruolino di marcia sarà tutto da verificare, continuando con gli infortuni saremo costretti a spremere sempre gli stessi e la vedo nera per una squadra con un gioco dispendioso come il nostro.


Ho come l'impressione che in tanti pensano di poter gestire il distacco di 11 punti che c'è tra noi e loro,distacco che per come la vedo io,entro fine gennaio sarà annullato o sarà al massimo di 3-4 punti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Novembre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Fai conti sbagliati, i ladri sono l'unica squadra in Italia (forse anche in Europa) che sarebbe capace di fare 25 vittorie di fila. Che sia con deviazione, botta di culo, mafia loro vincono.
> 
> Il nostro ruolino di marcia sarà tutto da verificare, continuando con gli infortuni saremo costretti a spremere sempre gli stessi e la vedo nera per una squadra con un gioco dispendioso come il nostro.





SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ho come l'impressione che in tanti pensano di poter gestire il distacco di 11 punti che c'è tra noi e loro,distacco che per come la vedo io,entro fine gennaio sarà annullato o sarà al massimo di 3-4 punti.



raga ma li vedete giocare? leggo spesso i paragoni con la Juventus 2015/2016 di Allegri che partì male e stravinse il campionato. Ma quella era la finalista di Champions, era forte e giocava contro il nulla. Poi io non pretendo di avere la verità in tasca, ma guardandoli giocare come si può aspettarsi grandissimi prestazioni durante tutto l'anno?


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.


Una botta, fuori un mese, un dolore, fuori due mesi. Un riacutizzarsi, torna a Gennaio che poi diventa Febbraio eccetera.
Visto quanto sopra, e se ci aggiungiamo come NON spero magari l'Europa League, io ti dico di sì. Ci sorpassano senz'altro.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> raga ma li vedete giocare? leggo spesso i paragoni con la Juventus 2015/2016 di Allegri che partì male e stravinse il campionato. Ma quella era la finalista di Champions, era forte e giocava contro il nulla. Poi io non pretendo di avere la verità in tasca, ma guardandoli giocare come si può aspettarsi grandissimi prestazioni durante tutto l'anno?


E' proprio quello il punto, a loro non servono grandi prestazioni, con Allegri hanno sempre vinto giocando di m***a, o credi che nel 2015/2016 facessero calcio-champagne? A loro basta buttare dentro un pallone di riffa o di raffa e vincono.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> 3 raga ma li vedete giocare? leggo spesso i paragoni con la Juventus 2015/2016 di Allegri che partì male e stravinse il campionato. Ma quella era la finalista di Champions, era forte e giocava contro il nulla. Poi io non pretendo di avere la verità in tasca, ma guardandoli giocare come si può aspettarsi grandissimi prestazioni durante tutto l'anno?


Perché,secondo te noi invece reggeremo tutto l'anno,ma non lo vedi che per vincere le partite dobbiamo fare spesso 3 gol e manco bastano a volte,da quanto non chiudiamo una partita al 30mo?Sempre col pepe al culo fino al 96mo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Novembre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> E' proprio quello il punto, a loro non servono grandi prestazioni, con Allegri hanno sempre vinto giocando di m***a, o credi che nel 2015/2016 facessero calcio-champagne? A loro basta buttare dentro un pallone di riffa o di raffa e vincono.





SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Perché,secondo te noi invece reggeremo tutto l'anno,ma non lo vedi che per vincere le partite dobbiamo fare spesso 3 gol e manco bastano a volte,da quanto non chiudiamo una partita al 30mo?Sempre col pepe al culo fino al 96mo.



vabbè ragazzi vedremo a fine anno, per me faranno tantissima fatica ad arrivare quarti


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non ho capito cosa vorresti insinuare.


No stavo scherzando, ci mancherebbe. Era per strammatizzare un po’.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Novembre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> noi anno scorso abbiamo ricominciato ad essere una squdra seria visto che quanto meno ci hanno dato una 20 di rigori bisogna pure ammetterlo , credo che la presenza (più che le sue parole) di una apersona come maldini conti abbastanza..insomma è una persona che ha dato lustro al calcio italiano e che è giusto che il milan tornasse in un certo giro..infatti io penso non avremmo problemi a qualificarci per la champions league..per il campionato beh lì è un altro discorso..è tutto molto aperto..vedremo


ma va appena possono ci tartassano dai......
avercene di rivera in società.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.


Piu che pessimismo questo lo definirei paranoia 
In fondo abbiamo perso 1 partita...

Al momento sono a -11. Li vedo piu preoccupati del quarto posto che di riprendere noi... poi tutto puo succedere, anche che arriviamo dietro al Venezia.

In una stagione gli alti e bassi ci stanno. Vediamo noi se e come ci riprendiamo nelle prossime partite.

Dal mio punto di vista siamo i piu forti e competiamo con l'Inter per lo scudetto, per cui tutte ci rincorrono, inclusi i gobbi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi viene da ridere quando leggo milanisti scrivere "presto avremo 1 solo impegno stagionale,il campionato,faremo come l'inter della scorsa stagione".
> 
> Siete seri ?
> L'inter in panchina aveva Conte.
> ...


aggiungerei il fatto che il nostro gioco è piuttosto sbilanciato. In Italia tradizionalmente si vince con la compattezza difensiva.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Spero solo che la sconfitta di ieri non abbia lo stesso effetto della partita della passata stagione contro lo Spezia.
> Se non iniziamo a macinare nuovamente punti,perderemo tutto il vantaggio accumulato fino a questo momento,anche perchè come ampiamente prevedibile, l'Atalanta ha iniziato a giocare bene e la juve ha iniziato il filotto di vittorie "a corto muso".
> 
> Ieri si doveva vincere proprio per questo,per lo scontro diretto tra Napoli e Inter e soprattutto,per Juventus-Atalanta della prossima giornata. Invece ci siamo cacati in mano e poi ci siamo presi a schiaffi da soli.


Infatti, per me la partita con il Sassuolo sarà determinante per il proseguo della stagione, come lo fu l'anno scorso contro lo Spezia. Può esserlo in positivo o in negativo, si vedrà.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Piu che pessimismo questo lo definirei paranoia
> In fondo abbiamo perso 1 partita...
> 
> Al momento sono a -11. Li vedo piu preoccupati del quarto posto che di riprendere noi... poi tutto puo succedere, anche che arriviamo dietro al Venezia.
> ...


Obiettivamente è più una provocazione per misurare i loro poteri terreni e ultraterreni.

Io dico ci sarà da ridere nel vederli cosa escogiteranno per arrivare almeno quarti.

P.S. i tuoi amici fiorentini se la godono eh?
Leggevo che è scoppiato l'amore tra firenze e italiano.
Era prevedibile.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente è più una provocazione per misurare i loro poteri terreni e ultraterreni.
> 
> Io dico ci sarà da ridere nel vederli cosa escogiteranno per arrivare almeno quarti.
> 
> ...


Infatti io li vedo parecchio a rischio per il quarto posto, che dovranno lottare come minimo con l'Atalanta...

PS: se la godono, ma è dall'inizio dell'anno che giocano bene. Io lo scrivevo prima della partita che sarebbe stata dura. Certo noi ci abbiamo messo del nostro per perderla... ma loro hanno fatto un'ottima partita come sempre, senza difesa poi. Italiano viene giustamente elogiato perchè è bravissimo, non solo tatticamente, anche nella gestione dell'ambiente. Avrà un futuro radioso, da grande squadra, non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> aggiungerei il fatto che il nostro gioco è piuttosto sbilanciato. In Italia tradizionalmente si vince con la compattezza difensiva.



Però se non sbaglio fino all'uscita di scena di Magic Mike,come difesa eravamo subito dietro il Napoli per soli 2-3 goal di scarto. 
Dall'infortunio di Maignan (che a quanto pare è stato proprio contro l'Atletico,Suarez maledetto!) ,siamo andati a subire 2 goal ridicoli a tempo scaduto contro l'Atalanta.
Da qui in poi è entrato in scena Tatarusanu.

E abbiamo subito 2 goal dal Verona,con kalinic scatenato.
Abbiamo subito 2 goal contro un Bologna che giocava in 9 uomini.
E subito 6 goal totali subiti contro Fiorentina,Inter e Roma.

Nutro fiducia in Maignan,non solo per la sua reattività e le sue parate,ma anche per la sicurezza che trasmette a tutta la squadra. Inutile dire che con lui in campo avremo subito si e no la metà dei goal subiti da Dracula.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Piu che pessimismo questo lo definirei paranoia
> In fondo abbiamo perso 1 partita...
> 
> Al momento sono a -11. Li vedo piu preoccupati del quarto posto che di riprendere noi... poi tutto puo succedere, anche che arriviamo dietro al Venezia.
> ...


Mi viene si la paranoia se mi faccio rimontare 16 punti dalla juve più scarsa degli ultimi 9 anni mentre noi siamo il Milan migliore degli ultimi 9 anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> So di essere tra i più pessimisti(o realisti?)del forum,ma il mio essere antijuventino mi ha portato sempre a guardare ciò che fanno loro anziché,come per esempio quest'anno guardare cosa fa la nostra concorrente diretta.La domanda che vi faccio è semplice : riusciremo a farci scavalcare dai vermi dopo essere stati a + 16 e considerando quanto sono mediocri loro?Io dico la mia,entro fine gennaio li avremo a non più di 3-4 punti.


Non fatevi ossessionare da loro, non ne vale la pena..quest'anno ci arriveranno dietro almeno di 8 punti


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non fatevi ossessionare da loro, non ne vale la pena..quest'anno ci arriveranno dietro almeno di 8 punti


Magari,non reggerei l'urto in caso contrario.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Magari,non reggerei l'urto in caso contrario.


Pensare di sperperare un +16 su una squadra pessima come i gobbi di quest'anno sarebbe da galera, significherebbe un girone di ritorno da metà classifica


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No stavo scherzando, ci mancherebbe. Era per strammatizzare un po’.


Per un attimo ho avuto l'impressione mi stessi dando del gobbo infiltrato qua dentro,avrei preferito di gran lunga una martellata in testa.


----------



## unbreakable (22 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma va appena possono ci tartassano dai......
> avercene di rivera in società.


io penso sempre che maldini sia criticabile per la campagna acquisti perchè come già avevo scritto in questa squadra si è fatto l'80% invece di fare il 100 % per provare a vincere..perchè lo vedrebbe anche un cieco che gli acquisti estivi delle seconde linee è tutta roba di seconda qualità..mentre con i titolari abbiamo agito abbastanza bene..
forse mi sono espresso male io ..volevo dire che secondo me se avere in società un nome come maldini qualcosa influisce anche a livello politico..ma più per la sua presenza o magari lavora molto dietro le quinte..io non posso saperlo questo..so che pubblicamente non si fanno mai sentire(tranne che per raiola lol) eh boh e sta cosa non mi piace e non mi è mai piaciuta..può essere tutto o niente..
i fatti però parlano che dopo l'anno sventurato con giampollo/pioli siamo finalmente tornati in champions e con una buona dose di rigori..anno scorso..quest'anno ovviamente ce ne danno di meno e quindi dobbiamo organizzarci con le nostre armi..ma la squadra mi sembra in qualche modo più matura e più lunga..abbiamo comunque 1 punto in più rispetto allo scorso anno mentre tipo i gobbi ne hannno 6 in meno..

i furti dei gobbi non si contano neanche più da suarez alle plusvalenze agli aiuti arbitrali..loro sono letteralmente la mafia..quindi mi rifaccio alle parole di rivera..bisogna concludere il girone di andata con 9-10 punti tra noi e loro altrimenti non c'è lo fanno vincere..già ora siamo ai limiti a mio do di vedere..perchè alla fine allegri non è pirlo e non credo che la juve scoppi come anno scorso in sto periodo più o meno


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Novembre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> io penso sempre che maldini sia criticabile per la campagna acquisti perchè come già avevo scritto in questa squadra si è fatto l'80% invece di fare il 100 % per provare a vincere..perchè lo vedrebbe anche un cieco che gli acquisti estivi delle seconde linee è tutta roba di seconda qualità..mentre con i titolari abbiamo agito abbastanza bene..
> forse mi sono espresso male io ..volevo dire che secondo me se avere in società un nome come maldini qualcosa influisce anche a livello politico..ma più per la sua presenza o magari lavora molto dietro le quinte..io non posso saperlo questo..so che pubblicamente non si fanno mai sentire(tranne che per raiola lol) eh boh e sta cosa non mi piace e non mi è mai piaciuta..può essere tutto o niente..
> i fatti però parlano che dopo l'anno sventurato con giampollo/pioli siamo finalmente tornati in champions e con una buona dose di rigori..anno scorso..quest'anno ovviamente ce ne danno di meno e quindi dobbiamo organizzarci con le nostre armi..ma la squadra mi sembra in qualche modo più matura e più lunga..abbiamo comunque 1 punto in più rispetto allo scorso anno mentre tipo i gobbi ne hannno 6 in meno..
> 
> i furti dei gobbi non si contano neanche più da suarez alle plusvalenze agli aiuti arbitrali..loro sono letteralmente la mafia..quindi mi rifaccio alle parole di rivera..bisogna concludere il girone di andata con 9-10 punti tra noi e loro altrimenti non c'è lo fanno vincere..già ora siamo ai limiti a mio do di vedere..perchè alla fine allegri non è pirlo e non credo che la juve scoppi come anno scorso in sto periodo più o meno


credo che maldini abbia l'onere di mettere davanti qualcuno al suo ego, dopotutto ormai ha più di 50 anni.
quel qualcuno si chiama milan.
deve mettere da parte l'apparenza e fare il bene dell'entità che lo ha reso grande, perchè nessuno è più grande del milan.
rivera, per esempio, mi sembra più innamorato e meno egocentrico e di certo le sue battaglie per noi le ha combattute e ne ha probabilmente pagato il prezzo, ma io ed altri lo ricorderemo in eterno anche per quelle battaglie oltre che per quello che ha fatto sul campo.

vedo un milan più forte e forse trattto un pochino meglio che anni fa, ma non abbastanza. basterebbe molto poco per avere molto di più.

sinceramente certe cose, ancora, riescono ad allontantarmi dal milan nonostante la voglia che ho da tifoso di tornare ad innamorarmi di questa squadra. ma spesso la vedo ancora non pulita del tutto dalle porcherie di qualche anno fa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2021)

Mamma mia ragazzi, ma così male la vivete per aprire topic del genere? Dobbiamo essere felici che sono due anni che stiamo facendo bene dopo anni di zero assoluto.


----------



## MagicBox (24 Novembre 2021)

Si, secondo finirà: 

Inter
Juve
Milan
Napoli 

con noi comunque che miglioriamo il piazzamento dell’anno scorso


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Novembre 2021)

MagicBox ha scritto:


> Si, secondo finirà:
> 
> Inter
> Juve
> ...


L'anno scorso siamo arrivati secondi.


----------



## MagicBox (24 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso siamo arrivati secondi.


Vero  rettifico, lieve peggioramento rispetto l’anno scorso, ma sempre in CL (che alla fine è la cosa importante)

Con tutti i pezzi che perdiamo non riesco a vedere una classifica finale migliore…


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2021)

Ora vorrei un thread intitolato: "Riusciremo a farci superare dall'Atalanta?" 
Grazie


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Novembre 2021)

Oppure riusciranno ad arrivare 4° con le ruberie dell'anno scorso?


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (28 Novembre 2021)

.


----------

